# un consiglio, grazie



## Old buk (14 Giugno 2007)

Buongiorno a tutti, ringrazio anticipatamente chi mi leggerà e chi mi darà un consiglio.
Dopo un’estate 2006 piena di difficoltà nel cercare di recuperare il mio matrimonio che vedevo andare sempre più a rotoli giorno dopo giorno, ci siamo separati consensualmente a fine novembre 2006, dopo aver scoperto tutto quello che mi aveva combinato (tradimento, parlare male di me con tutti i conoscenti, ecc.) Non abbiamo avuto figli, ognuno ha il suo lavoro pertanto economicamente indipendenti. Però poco fa ho scoperto che lei (commerciante) ha intenzione di vendere l’attività allora mi è sorto il dubbio se possa chiedermi il mantenimento (che io non voglio assolutamente dargli dopo quello che mi ha fatto), preciso alcune cose:

il reddito derivante dall’attività commerciale è pressoché pari al mio, quindi non vende perché l’attività non sia redditizia;
dalla vendita ne ricava una plusvalenza (perché ho saputo a quanto vende);
Se non trova un altro lavoro può chiedermi il mantenimento o gli alimenti?
Qualsiasi cosa succeda io posso far valere il fatto che lei si è posta in una situazione di “non lavoro” e che quindi ciò non è dovuto a cause di forza maggiore (licenziamento, fallimento azienda, ecc.)? Grazie


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

buk ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, ringrazio anticipatamente chi mi leggerà e chi mi darà un consiglio.
> Dopo un’estate 2006 piena di difficoltà nel cercare di recuperare il mio matrimonio che vedevo andare sempre più a rotoli giorno dopo giorno, ci siamo separati consensualmente a fine novembre 2006, dopo aver scoperto tutto quello che mi aveva combinato (tradimento, parlare male di me con tutti i conoscenti, ecc.) Non abbiamo avuto figli, ognuno ha il suo lavoro pertanto economicamente indipendenti. Però poco fa ho scoperto che lei (commerciante) ha intenzione di vendere l’attività allora mi è sorto il dubbio se possa chiedermi il mantenimento (che io non voglio assolutamente dargli dopo quello che mi ha fatto), preciso alcune cose:
> 
> il reddito derivante dall’attività commerciale è pressoché pari al mio, quindi non vende perché l’attività non sia redditizia;
> ...


Chiaro che sentire il parere di un avvocato sarebbe meglio in questi casi, ma se nella consensuale non avete stabilito un suo mantenimento, o meglio se lei vi ha rinunciato, credo che non sia così immediato che ora possa pretenderlo.


----------



## Old buk (14 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chiaro che sentire il parere di un avvocato sarebbe meglio in questi casi, ma se nella consensuale non avete stabilito un suo mantenimento, o meglio se lei vi ha rinunciato, credo che non sia così immediato che ora possa pretenderlo.


 
Si lei ha rinunciato perchè ha dichiarato di essere economicamente autosufficiente.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2007)

buk ha detto:


> Si lei ha rinunciato perchè ha dichiarato di essere economicamente autosufficiente.


Se non ha messo dei "se" dei" fino a quando"  e similia, credo tu possa stare abbastanza tranquillo!!


----------



## Old buk (16 Giugno 2007)

So che il quesito possa essere di non facile risposta....allora mi viene in mente una domanda che potrebbe farmi capire qualcosa indirettamente, magari confidando nell'esperienza vissuta già da qualcuno, quanto possono essere cambiate le condizioni della separazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2007)

*incompetente*



buk ha detto:


> So che il quesito possa essere di non facile risposta....allora mi viene in mente una domanda che potrebbe farmi capire qualcosa indirettamente, magari confidando nell'esperienza vissuta già da qualcuno, quanto possono essere cambiate le condizioni della separazione?


Sono totalmente incompetente. Nel forum ci sono persone competenti e anche professionisti che potranno darti una risposta motivata.
Io volevo solo fare una riflessione in linea generale.
Quando si compie un atto legale, e il matrimonio lo è, ci si assumono degli impegni sia per quando le cose vanno bene sia per quando vanno male. Il matrimonio contempla principalmente la salvaguardia dei figli, ma anche la mutua assistenza tra i coniugi.
In questo caso bisogna sempre immaginarsi nella condizione opposta e chiedersi se ci aspetteremmo di essere aiutati in condizioni di difficoltà economica o di altro tipo.
Certo se invece si dovesse trattare di vessazioni e imbrogli le cose sarebbero diverse.


----------



## Old buk (16 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono totalmente incompetente. Nel forum ci sono persone competenti e anche professionisti che potranno darti una risposta motivata.
> Io volevo solo fare una riflessione in linea generale.
> Quando si compie un atto legale, e il matrimonio lo è, ci si assumono degli impegni sia per quando le cose vanno bene sia per quando vanno male. Il matrimonio contempla principalmente la salvaguardia dei figli, ma anche la mutua assistenza tra i coniugi.
> In questo caso bisogna sempre immaginarsi nella condizione opposta e chiedersi se ci aspetteremmo di essere aiutati in condizioni di difficoltà economica o di altro tipo.
> Certo se invece si dovesse trattare di vessazioni e imbrogli le cose sarebbero diverse.


Grazie per la tua risposta molto meditata e giusta, però dopo questa ci sono i fatti le situazioni che cambiano la vita ed anche il modo di vedere alcune cose, una donna che mentre tu cerchi di recuperare il matrimonio e magari capita che piangi e lei non versa nemmeno una lacrima, quando vedi gli amici e conoscenti che ti voltano le spalle e che poi capisci che ha infangato il tuo nome e allora vai in giro a riabilitare la tua persona, quando vedi tutto il male che mi ha fatto e poi sai che si metterà (e ne è capace) in una situazione di non reddito (magari nascondendo plusvalenze e risparmi accumulati) mi girano un pò se permetti, perchè mi sembrerebbe di dover subire ancora dopo tutto quello che già c'è stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2007)

*infatti*



buk ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua risposta molto meditata e giusta, però dopo questa ci sono i fatti le situazioni che cambiano la vita ed anche il modo di vedere alcune cose, una donna che mentre tu cerchi di recuperare il matrimonio e magari capita che piangi e lei non versa nemmeno una lacrima, quando vedi gli amici e conoscenti che ti voltano le spalle e che poi capisci che ha infangato il tuo nome e allora vai in giro a riabilitare la tua persona, quando vedi tutto il male che mi ha fatto e poi sai che si metterà (e ne è capace) in una situazione di non reddito (magari nascondendo plusvalenze e risparmi accumulati) mi girano un pò se permetti, perchè mi sembrerebbe di dover subire ancora dopo tutto quello che già c'è stato.


Ho premesso che la mia oltre che incompetente era in linea generale. 
Da quanto dici lei sarebbe l'ultima persona a cui chiederesti aiuto e su cui potresti mai pensare di contare.
Credo che sia solo materia legale.
Se invece vuoi raccontare dell'aspetto sentimentale ...vieni in "Confessionale" e ...ti ascoltiamo


----------



## Old fun (16 Giugno 2007)

*non sono avvocato*



buk ha detto:


> So che il quesito possa essere di non facile risposta....allora mi viene in mente una domanda che potrebbe farmi capire qualcosa indirettamente, magari confidando nell'esperienza vissuta già da qualcuno, quanto possono essere cambiate le condizioni della separazione?


 
e vista la materia trattata penso dovresti sentire il tuo, ti posso dire quello che ho vissuto,
sono divorziato, anche io con consensuale (anche se fatta con due avvocati), al contrario di te, ho una figlia, alla quale passo giustamente il mantenimento, per quanto riguarda la ex moglie, ha dichiarato di essere autosufficiente, e non ha chiesto nulla. 
Per quanto riguarda la tua situazione, di getto mi viene da dirti di non preoccuparti, se ha rinunciato ha rinunciato,  potrebbe  (ma secondo me cio' deve essere frutto di un ulteriore accordo), chiedere di variare le condizioni prima della sentenza di divorzio, da quanto scrivi mi pare di aver capito che non vuoi passarle gli alimenti e pertanto immagino che si andrebbe in giudiziaria, con quanto ne consegue.....


----------



## Bruja (17 Giugno 2007)

*buk*

La cosa migliore sarebbe sentire l'avvocato che ti ha seguito nella consensuale.
Comunque credo che se anche lei venderà l'attività, i proventi sono un altro modo di autosostentarsi e npon dovrebbero cambiare gli estremi della sua indipendenza economica.
Comunque, che la cosa migliore che tu possa fare sarebbe divorziare appena possibile, se non ci sono impedimenti, così lei non ti creerà alcun impiccio futuro.
Comunque benvenuto fra noi e, se ti piacerà, sarai gradito utente nel nostro forum, sia che tu voglia raccontarti o che tu desideri solo dire la tua. 
Bruja


----------

